# Rights we should have. How I practice lifestyle anarchism



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 30, 2018)

We should be allowed to sleep under all shelters that are not where people sleep inside of unless we have gotten their permission. (Store fronts, pavilions, play grounds, etc)

We should be allowed to live under all bridges as long as we mostly respect the land and all people who will walk past us,and may have an interaction (death to all fuckers who sexually harass anyone)

We should be allowed to sit right in front of ALL fucking stores and fly signs MOST CERTAINLY if it is a bougieis area 

No dumpsters should be locked. It should be illegal to throw away edibal food and then lock thta food away so no one can have it

We should be allowed to live in the woods, as long as we repect the land




These are a list of laws that should not be laws.


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Dec 30, 2018)

True, there's no right, a priori, to occupy space in the US absent some legal/economic claim to the land. This wasn't true historically, but it is our current problem...


----------



## TheWhiteTrashKing (Dec 30, 2018)

I agree with all your points except sitting in front of businesses. As someone who has had dirty kids and homebums harass customers at various places i have worked I say fuck those people. You have no right to be on property owned by someone else if they dont want you there. In my experience if you ask to busk or sit outside somewhere and charge your phone most places are ok with it. Its the crack spanging that pisses people off. 

The rest i wholeheartedly agree with though.


----------



## warlo (Dec 30, 2018)

You will push for that kinda rules so long you dont start or join a community and start having bums trying the equivalents there and dont give a fuck what the community has to say about it.

On most of your points you added something like "as long as you respect the x or y", which makes it clear you are the kinda traveler that has good intentions and no money, so has to hang out in such places and get kicked out because of prejudice towards travelers based on disrespectful people, so i agree with you. but at the same time you should be able to see why people are not so fond of bums in general cause eventually it becomes obvious.


----------



## ApolloUniverse (Dec 30, 2018)

I think you should change the first one to sleep anywhere, not just under shelter. 

Totally agree abt. dumpsters, that shit is way off.

This is radical, but the right to occupy and claim custody of unused or abused land. Not ownership, I dont think you get to own stuff, but once you occupy it and prove you keep it maintained and useful, you can’t be moved from there.

On public land, it is or should be your right to ask for money or other goods. Denial of that is abridgment of freedom of speech. Even if it’s outside of a business, sidewalk is public space. As long as you don’t obstruct, just because you asking makes someone else uncomfortable, it’s not on you to leave. You shouldn’t have to hide yourself cause someone else doesn’t know how to say ‘yes’ or ‘no’ and wants to avoid a hard situation. That’s friggin bourgeois to the nth degree.

The last one I got is that pissing in public shouldn’t be a crime if no bathroom nearby is available realistically. Like sleeping or eating or breastfeeding, pissing is a necessary human function and stopping that is tantamount to de-facto torture, just like stopping people from sleeping or eating.


----------



## TheWhiteTrashKing (Dec 31, 2018)

ApolloUniverse said:


> I think you should change the first one to sleep anywhere, not just under shelter.
> 
> Totally agree abt. dumpsters, that shit is way off.
> 
> ...




Ok, but then you getvthe aggressive crack spangers who make people scared when they shouldnt be. I dont think anyone should have to be in fear just walking into a gas station or whatever. I mean obviously its all in how you approach shit but i hate the fucking aggressive crack spanging. No one has the right to harrass someone for any reason.


----------



## Maki40 (Dec 31, 2018)

I just abide by the golden rule. Do unto others as you want them to do unto you. Fuck all other rules.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Dec 31, 2018)

Also homeless kids: respect people more


TheWhiteTrashKing said:


> I agree with all your points except sitting in front of businesses. As someone who has had dirty kids and homebums harass customers at various places i have worked I say fuck those people. You have no right to be on property owned by someone else if they dont want you there. In my experience if you ask to busk or sit outside somewhere and charge your phone most places are ok with it. Its the crack spanging that pisses people off.
> 
> The rest i wholeheartedly agree with though.


----------



## ApolloUniverse (Dec 31, 2018)

Super true 


TheWhiteTrashKing said:


> Ok, but then you getvthe aggressive crack spangers who make people scared when they shouldnt be. I dont think anyone should have to be in fear just walking into a gas station or whatever. I mean obviously its all in how you approach shit but i hate the fucking aggressive crack spanging. No one has the right to harrass someone for any reason.



That’s where I separate harassment from free speech. But you can protect one while protecting from the other


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 4, 2019)

warlo said:


> You will push for that kinda rules so long you dont start or join a community and start having bums trying the equivalents there and dont give a fuck what the community has to say about it.
> 
> On most of your points you added something like "as long as you respect the x or y", which makes it clear you are the kinda traveler that has good intentions and no money, so has to hang out in such places and get kicked out because of prejudice towards travelers based on disrespectful people, so i agree with you. but at the same time you should be able to see why people are not so fond of bums in general cause eventually it becomes obvious.


Also me: fuck most homeless kids


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 6, 2019)

I am confuse


"New #1 We should be allowed to sleep under all shelters that are not where people sleep inside of unless we have gotten their permission. (Store fronts, pavilions, play grounds, etc)"

Ok, so bus stop, people who want to use the bus want to sit down while waiting for the bus and not get rained on. Thats why theres a bus shelter. But you get to sleep there whenever you want, so nobody waiting for the bus gets to sit down unless your ok with moving. So no town will ever vote to build another bus shelter and in fact will probably get rid of any bus shelters they do have to stop you from sleeping where people wait for buses.

"We should be allowed to live under all bridges as long as we mostly respect the land and all people who will walk past us,and may have an interaction (death to all fuckers who sexually harass anyone)"

Ok so 300 people decide to live under the same bridge. Where do they poop? Who gets paid to take their garbage to the dump? What does "mostly respect the land" mean? If someone isn't mostly respecting the land, who enforces that? Who pays the enforcers? and what is the penalty? If another 300 people decide to take over the space under the same bridge how is that handled? 

"We should be allowed to sit right in front of ALL fucking stores and fly signs MOST CERTAINLY if it is a bougieis area"

So you and friends can completely block an entrance or exit to a building? How big can your sign be? Can this be done at old age homes? Private residences? Hospitals? Grade schools? Can the signs say anything you want? 

No dumpsters should be locked. It should be illegal to throw away edibal food and then lock thta food away so no one can have it. 

So then if you get sick because you ate food that was not safe, can you sue the dumpster owner? What if somebody thows a poisonous or toxic substance in with the food they are throwing away, are they responsibe if you die? What constitutes "edible"? 

"We should be allowed to live in the woods, as long as we repect the land."

A homeless village in the woods near me just got raded after a stabbing happened. About 70 people living there. There was something like 10 tons of garbage and fecies. Took months to clean up using tractors. I guess they wernt respecting the land. My county then raided all the other wooded areas where people were staying. ALL of these areas, like 5 of them, were in a similar state. So when people never respect the land can we always say no to this? If we find one peice of garbage, one human turd, can we then kick people out of the forest? How long can we kick them out for?


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 6, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> I am confuse
> 
> 
> "New #1 We should be allowed to sleep under all shelters that are not where people sleep inside of unless we have gotten their permission. (Store fronts, pavilions, play grounds, etc)"
> ...


Alright erase everything I said because obviously it's not radical enough and let's just skip to fucking socialism because obviously I want to go there. Gotta take steps sadly


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 6, 2019)

I am a communist that lives in capitalism and I respect the land as much as I know how and I believe I should be allowed to live for free.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Jan 6, 2019)

All Who Wander said:


> I am confuse
> 
> 
> "New #1 We should be allowed to sleep under all shelters that are not where people sleep inside of unless we have gotten their permission. (Store fronts, pavilions, play grounds, etc)"
> ...


Yu sound like facist and someone I would hate to meet in real life.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 6, 2019)

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> We should be allowed to sleep under all shelters that are not where people sleep inside of unless we have gotten their permission. (Store fronts, pavilions, play grounds, etc)
> 
> We should be allowed to live under all bridges as long as we mostly respect the land and all people who will walk past us,and may have an interaction (death to all fuckers who sexually harass anyone)
> 
> ...




Huh. those sure are a lotta shoulds. And who are you to be doing the supposing?




TheWhiteTrashKing said:


> I agree with all your points except sitting in front of businesses. As someone who has had dirty kids and homebums harass customers at various places i have worked I say fuck those people. You have no right to be on property owned by someone else if they dont want you there. In my experience if you ask to busk or sit outside somewhere and charge your phone most places are ok with it. Its the crack spanging that pisses people off.
> 
> The rest i wholeheartedly agree with though.



I agree. Not cool making people uncomfortable.



ApolloUniverse said:


> Even if it’s outside of a business, sidewalk is public space. As long as you don’t obstruct, just because you asking makes someone else uncomfortable, it’s not on you to leave. You shouldn’t have to hide yourself cause someone else doesn’t know how to say ‘yes’ or ‘no’ and wants to avoid a hard situation. That’s friggin bourgeois to the nth degree.



As someone who has to deal with this, but is totally down with radical reclaiming of resources and radical living.... 
We get tourists from all over the world. Scaring the crud out of them isn't cool, just hurts your case. Sure, hold a sign if you want to beg, but no need to try and intimidate people to give you things. 



THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> I am a communist that lives in capitalism and I respect the land as much as I know how and I believe I should be allowed to live for free.



I see a lot of statements like this.
"I am an Anarchist/communist/socialist/etc. thus life should be X."
Man, those labels are just constricting labels, and saying you're something doesn't entitle you.



I agree generally with most/all of your points... just avoid feeling entitled; "I'm a BLANK thus I deserve X."
Everyone is trying to get by.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 6, 2019)

Yeah, cause saying "maybe letting a hundred+ people live outdoors with no bathroom, no fresh water source, and no means to remove garbage, could lead to a hepatitis outbreak?" 

Clearly I must support centralized autocratic dictatorial rule and elimination of individual rights. (Facepalm) 

You think just because a government is socalist they would allow "let everyone do whatever they want and don’t try and think of any consequences!"


----------

